# Can't Write to /sdcard/download Directory



## jimw31 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am unable to write to the /sdcard/Download directory. Permissions are set to rwxrwxr-x for that directory. This is not the case for my Galaxy Nexus which has this directory set to rwxrwxrwx. Attempts to change the permissions for 'others' to 'write' are not allowed.

Searches here have not yielded any solutions to this issue.


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

do you get the same results writing to /data/media/Download? Is your issue via adb, mtp, internal file browser, or all of the above?


----------



## jimw31 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for your response.

I was able to write to /data/media/Download. This and my failed attempts to write to /sdcard/Download were experienced using root explorer. I have also not been able to download anything from the web or from any link for that matter. I also experienced a few issues pushing the superSU package to /sdcard/Download during the root process, but eventually it worked. And now I find the superSU package in /data/media/Download

When connected to a windows 7 pc, I see the device show up as Nexus 7 and Internal Storage but still can't write to the Download directory.

I am a bit confused here. The Gnex is fairly straight forward. When I download something, it goes to /sdcard/Download and that is where I save all of my kernels, roms, mods, etc...


----------



## dually (Aug 16, 2011)

What about from terminal emulator app? Can you open terminal emulator app, type "su", and then change permission for /sdcard/Downloads from command line?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

jimw31 said:


> I am unable to write to the /sdcard/Download directory. Permissions are set to rwxrwxr-x for that directory. This is not the case for my Galaxy Nexus which has this directory set to rwxrwxrwx. Attempts to change the permissions for 'others' to 'write' are not allowed.
> 
> Searches here have not yielded any solutions to this issue.


On my Nexus7, permissions are the same as yours for /sdcard/download, and I am able to write to it.
Downloads save there.
Also unable to change permissions on that folder.

Doug B.


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

Try deleting the downloads folder and creating a new one, and if that doesn't work backup /sdcard and wipe it. Sorry not very intuitive, but the only thing that comes to mind.


----------



## jimw31 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, it seems that I have resolved the issue. Using Root Explorer, I deleted the Download directory and created a new Download directory. However it had the same permissions and still would not let me write. Per duallys' suggestion, I took the terminal route but a chmod on the Download directory resulted in an i/o error. The solution was to create the Download directory in terminal. The weird thing is that the new Download directory has the same permissions as before but I am now able to write to it and downloads from internet work.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

glad you got your issue resolved, sounded like a weird one..


----------



## damanrob (Sep 5, 2011)

Boblank said:


> glad you got your issue resolved, sounded like a weird one..


Same thing just happened to me today. Was really weird all of a sudden couldn't download anything from links, and everything that was in my download folder was gone. There was a system file named download that i couldn't do anything with either. However i followed the directions here and everything seems to be fine. Really weird though.


----------

